# Sig Request



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Alright. With the start of the Staff Fantasy Fight League, I need a new signature. Something that is going to intimidate the competition and rep my boys (and girl).

As always, I'm cool with a lot of artistic license for my signature. This is my previous request.

However you want to set the signature up is all good. (Also, if you have an awesome team name idea, feel free to throw it out there; I'm very open minded about that, as I'm not attached to mine.)

I've bolded the folks I want to showcase on the current fantasy team roster, as I know they'll be sticking around. There's no need to list the names of all of the folks on the team. In fact, it is probably better not to.

*Team Tap or Snap*
*1. Josh Barnett*
2. Zoila Gurgel
*3. Rousimar Palhares*
*4. Fabricio Werdum*
5. Fabricio Camoes
6. Carlos Eduardo Rocha
7. Khabib Nurmagomedov
8. Zhang Tiequan

Camoes and Rocha are also good to highlight, if possible, though finding good pictures is not as easy. I know that the guys in the graphics showroom can kill it. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will try to get something done monday/tuesdayish. I am way to hungover to even try to open photoshop today.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I will try to get something done monday/tuesdayish. I am way to hungover to even try to open photoshop today.


Been there. Yeah, just whenever.


----------

